# Were to find people to hire



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

I need to hire people and dont know were to find people who want to work. CL wants 25 bucks to place and ad and all you get is people who aint worth crap and dont want to work. Does any one know were I can place an ad to get people who want a job. I have gone to the Unployment office and the local College so i am about out of ideas here. Any one have any. Thanks guys


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Unfortunately people who want to work, are able to work and will not destroy your equipment are only slightly more difficult to find than an honest politician. 

For short term work I will hire family and friends who are out of work or looking to make a little extra cash. 

For long term it is a crap shoot. My experience has shown that you will hire and go through about 10 people to get one good one.


----------



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

its hard to find people worth crap/ family and friends anit worth it either cause they want more than the pays cause they think your rich. (i wish i was) so that leaves no one left. lol


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I groom my own. Try the local high school. After they are done scrounging through the "loot" in the trashout, they can really haul garbage! Works out great in the summer during the peak lawn season.

Disclaimer: I had a few that didn't work out. It helps that my neighbor is the principal and fills me in on who the "good kids" are.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

As odd as this sounds...ex cons are some of the hardest working people I have ever run across, I have hired more than a few and have never had one issue besides the occasional inconvienent PO meeting.
Full discloure most were friends before they went off the rails and had to do time ,but I never held that against them and they have turned out to be some of* the* *most loyal* employees I've ever had..Maybe because I belived in the good in them?.

Since I am also a contractor there are times when we have been doing a job and the General or a customer will try to go around me and hire them away from me or get them to do a side job and they will promtly tell them "I work for ...talk to him".

Now granted in a situation were bc's are neccessary this would not be ideal,but if you know someone that needs a second chance it could be a avenue to pursue ....


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

iron moe said:


> its hard to find people worth crap/ family and friends anit worth it either cause they want more than the pays cause they think your rich. (i wish i was) so that leaves no one left. lol


My family knows I ain't rich and that I will fire them just like anyone else and still expect them to show up for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It is ironic with all the talk about the background checks, but I have had felons work for me that did great work, were knowledgeable, and could organize and run crews. I had a guy who was a former developer and built and entire subdivision of new homes, others who were plumbers, licensed electricians, etc. Of course with everything like that there are negatives. It was usually drugs, repeat duis that did them in. Mostly I have found good help thru word of mouth. I pay fair and on time and kept folks busy when they couldn't find work.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I started with a core group of family and family friends. I still try to hire from that pool of people. It has extended now to friends of family friends. 

A word of caution when doing this, it can breed hard feelings when you have to fire someone. But, if you choose well up front, you usually don't have to fire anyone. 

The biggest red flag for hiring someone, in my opinion, is the lack of a vehicle. If the guy your looking at hiring does not have his own reliable transportation...don't hire. Even if he has his Mom or brother or whatever to drop him off. Pass on hiring. My experience has been the guys that do not have their own vehicle are the ones that will stab you in the back. Steal from you, go back to houses you just did an initial secure on and steal stuff from the dwelling, ect. 

Don't know exactly what the connection is between no car and thievery, but it has been a common denominator.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you tried the unemployment office????
Labor max...etc...

the car and thievery thing....so true in our rural areas....


----------



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

i agree no car no job. people are down on there luck but dam at lease have a car. I am on the collage job boad, unemplement board, got to hit the high schools when they start back after the x-mas break. other than that i am lost as to were else to get people. I pay good it works at to be 15 to 20 buck hr you would think at that pay i would have camping out in my yard for a job. funny when i started this company, i only wanted to make some money, not work every day so i could spend time with my new baby and wife, and now i work 7 days a week sun up to sun down, have 3 people working for me, payroll, ect funny how things work like that


----------



## tnaps3777 (Feb 6, 2015)

We have recently used indeed.com with some success. Much better than CL.

These background checks on anyone you send to a property are getting costly and making it difficult to hire anyone.


----------



## posifour11 (Feb 1, 2015)

May I suggest talking to the FFA chapter closest to you. Farm kids know how to work and show up.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

ummmmmmmmmm


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> ummmmmmmmmm


You know they are getting apps from members on this forum as we speak don't you?


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> You know they are getting apps from members on this forum as we speak don't you?


 scary


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

You know, another good source of labor LEADS for us has been bulletin boards at the grocery store, etc...

If someone takes the time to write up a 'looking for work' poster and drive around to post it up like that, they're usually worth a call- they're trying, and it's not as easy as a quick search on Craigslist. Obviously it's not 100%, but it is a lead. It takes some effort to do that, it means something to the process. May people I've had work for me came from boards, most are incredibly dedicated. We usually call when we are ramping up for work, but not that day. It gives me a chance to talk to them and find out if they're interested. I may invite them out to check out a job in trade for a nice lunch or something. If they're interested, and stay interested, when we can use the labor in a few days and they're still looking, they turn out to be great workers.

We also agree with the temps, because they provide background checks themselves, so we don't have to do another one. But, they cost more through a temp agency, but they also pay their unemployment insurance so we don't have to mess with reporting that. Also parolees and probationers are good, we work with the local United Way to help some of them find work if the job doesn't require background checks. A lot of them really want to work, and letting them work helps keep them out of jail in most cases.

We don't do Craigslist any more at all, since it's too easy to decide "I want to work today" and lose that feeling by the next. There has to be more effort put into finding a job to get a quality employee we've found.


----------



## Yeah (Feb 9, 2015)

Getting good at screening through all of the BS that prospective employees give you during interviews is an acquired skill that normally takes many many dozens of interviews to hone in. However once one becomes more proficient at "BS screening", it definitely helps the conversion ratio of new hires to good employees. As they say, people tend to hire the best liar.

I can also tell you that when I started out in business I thought that calling the local church for employee leads was a good idea. Lets just say I don't think that I will be doing that again any time soon.


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

Check craigslist for scrap metal guys. I have met a few who are willing to work.


----------



## HomePS (Jan 24, 2013)

Funny as it seems, the women uses fb, just posts a ad in this "group" thing, get between 30-50 replies IN A DAY. If they follow the instructions in the ad, we contact them, find a few who sound best qualified and give them a shot. ALOT of people really dont understand the cleaning part, its not quick sweeping light vac and go home. Many of people have ceased contact after the 1st day never to be heard of again, pretty funny.


----------

